# Bollocks.



## mickle (4 Apr 2012)

Or rather no bollocks...

I've got testicular cancer._ Again._ 

I'll be having the offending article removed after Easter.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Apr 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Mickle. Hope all goes well and the recovery is swift.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (4 Apr 2012)

Damn! Sorry to read that: all the best for a swift and complete recovery.

Does this mean we can expect you to mount a TDF challenge then?


----------



## GetAGrip (4 Apr 2012)

Sorry to read this mickle. I'll be thinking of you in the coming weeks and hope all goes well for you.


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2012)

Oh dear  - here's to a quick recovery after the op.


----------



## endoman (4 Apr 2012)

bugger, swift recovery,


----------



## PpPete (4 Apr 2012)

All the best for a swift recovery.


----------



## Yellow Fang (4 Apr 2012)

Very best of luck with that.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Apr 2012)

Very sorry to hear that, all the very best and if anyone can beat it a cyclist can.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Apr 2012)

Really sorry to hear that Mickle. Very best wishes for getting things fettled


----------



## ttcycle (4 Apr 2012)

Sorry to read this Mickle - hope you get things sorted.


----------



## Nearly there (4 Apr 2012)

All the best In your recovery


----------



## oldfatfool (4 Apr 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate, all the best and hope you make a swift and full recovery.


----------



## e-rider (4 Apr 2012)

get it removed and treated quick before it spreads


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2012)

Oh, sorry to hear that Mickle - good luck with the operation and post-op recovery!



Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Damn! Sorry to read that: all the best for a swift and complete recovery.
> 
> Does this mean we can expect you to mount a TDF challenge then?


From the sound of it, mickle should already have made his challenge - didn't Armstrong have just the one removed?


----------



## mick h (4 Apr 2012)

All the best mate n a fast recovery


----------



## lukesdad (4 Apr 2012)

Yes echo all of the above all the best mickle.


----------



## growingvegetables (4 Apr 2012)

All the best for a complete and swift recovery.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Apr 2012)

Good luck with that mickle, in the paper today saying how successful the recovery is in that type of cancer..................


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2012)

Jeez, Mickle. There's so many lines you can rhyme with one ball but hardly any with none.

Hope it all goes well, fingers crossed.


----------



## Doseone (4 Apr 2012)

All the best Mickle. Speedy recovery.


----------



## marshmella (4 Apr 2012)

Wishing you all the very best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Apr 2012)

All the best Mickle


----------



## Silver Fox (4 Apr 2012)

Sorry to hear that news Mickle, wishing you a speedy recovery and good health for the future.


----------



## roadrash (4 Apr 2012)

good luck with op ,wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## mickle (4 Apr 2012)

Thanks you all.


----------



## col (4 Apr 2012)

Nightmare, hope you get sorted.


----------



## Baggy (4 Apr 2012)

Blimey, not good news, but sounds as if the surgery is all going ahead pretty quickly. Best wishes from me and Chuffy.


----------



## Garz (4 Apr 2012)

Good luck with the op Mickle! Best to of caught it early right?


----------



## mickle (5 Apr 2012)

Thanks for all your kind words. My feeling of dread is tempered somewhat by the fact that it's by far the most survivable of the available cancers. I just want to be on the other side of it - like the middle of June, with it all behind me.

Thanks.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2012)

Wishing you all the very best Mickle.


----------



## HLaB (5 Apr 2012)

Yikes, best of luck Mickle!


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Apr 2012)

Not nice news. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## theclaud (5 Apr 2012)

Christ, Mickle. Very sorry to read this. Hope you recover quickly, and get back to riding a ****ing bike ASAP.


----------



## pally83 (5 Apr 2012)

Ouch. All the best for the recovery.


----------



## stargazer (5 Apr 2012)

Sorry to hear this Mickle. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2012)

Horrible. I wish you a speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2012)

Very best wishes. Speedy recovery.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2012)

Yup, as what everyone else has said Mick.....all the best.


----------



## Banjo (5 Apr 2012)

Best Wishes for the op and recovery Mickle. You will be looking back on it in no time.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Apr 2012)

best wishes, Mickle.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Apr 2012)

Jesus. All the best for a speedy and complete recovery, Mickle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2012)

ain't that a kick in the balls. Will light a candle for you over Easter.


----------



## mickle (5 Apr 2012)

I blame Brooks saddles..*

*not really


----------



## VamP (5 Apr 2012)

I will join with the above to wish you all the best. Cancer seems to be popping up all around me at the moment, so I sympathise with how bloody terrifying it is! Much courage to you and your loved ones.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2012)

Sorry to hear that all the best


----------



## accountantpete (5 Apr 2012)

Best of luck - tip of the day is to keep thinking of Sunny June when it will be all behind you.


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2012)

Best wishes for the treatment and recovery.


----------



## Wobblers (5 Apr 2012)

Jeez, that's bad news. Here's hoping for a quick recovery. At least you'll have warmer weather to look forward to in June!


----------



## Col5632 (5 Apr 2012)

Not great news, all the best for a speedy recovery Mickle


----------



## calibanzwei (5 Apr 2012)

Can we expect a Mickle Tip for this? 
All the best fella - heal quick.


----------



## just jim (5 Apr 2012)

All the best for a speedy recovery sir.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (5 Apr 2012)

all the best mate, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2012)

Really sorry to hear that Mickle. Very best wishes for getting things sorted.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Apr 2012)

I hope all goes well and you have no need for further treatment.

Just a thought...will the mickle method change as you will have less less to dribble???


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2012)

Crackle said:


> Jeez, Mickle. There's so many lines you can rhyme with one ball but hardly any with none.
> 
> Hope it all goes well, fingers crossed.


 No balls and snowballs?

All the best Mickle. Looking on the bright side you can't get it again....

...assuming you only have 2 testes


----------



## Scoosh (5 Apr 2012)

Oh Dear ! 

I thought it was only young fit people who got that type of cancer, so you must (still) be young and fit .

Sounds like 'bent riding for a while ... 

GWS and thanks you for being honest enough to share it with your CC 'family'. We're not able to do much but such as we can - we will !


----------



## simon.r (5 Apr 2012)

That's a bogger

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2012)

Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Herzog (5 Apr 2012)

Echoing what everyone is has already said, GOOD LUCK and hope you get back on the bike soon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2012)

Life can be so cruel .....
All the best Mickle-man, lube-wipe lube wipe ....


----------



## avsd (5 Apr 2012)

I wish you every success with the operation and recovery. I havea always enjoyed the Michkle tips and look forward to the next one.

To misquote a old cyclist greeting which I hope you take in good spirits - ' good luck to your bollocks'


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2012)

All my best wishes for a successful surgery, a speedy recovery and many more happy rides 
ps: is the bike ok?


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2012)

A big




from me. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (5 Apr 2012)

Damn! I thought I knew ALL the ways to reduce weight...

Get Well Soon!!!


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Apr 2012)

Very best wishes Mickle.....


----------



## Enw.nigel (6 Apr 2012)

Hope everything goes well Mickle. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## guitarpete247 (6 Apr 2012)

All us chaps need to be aware of checking ourselves regularly.
Get well soon, and all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the gentle breaking of the news! Sorry to hear that you've been struck again.

Best wishes for a successful op and speedy recovery.


----------



## paulw1969 (8 Apr 2012)

only just noticed this post.......a speedy recovery Mickle!


----------



## gaz (8 Apr 2012)

As above, only just seen this.
I hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2012)

Saddle choice will be wider afterwards. Just watch what your doing & insist on a general anesthetic, not a local & a tv screen as I was.

Best of luck & has already mentioned at least you can't get it again. You'll be up & about in no time.

Never let anyone say you can't.


----------



## 2Loose (9 Apr 2012)

Sorry to hear this.
Speedy recovery.


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2012)

Just found this.All the best and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Apr 2012)

Best wishes M for a good recovery... looking forward to hearing that you are back on the bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Apr 2012)

Only just found this. Best wishes and get well soon.


----------



## Graham1426 (9 Apr 2012)

Speedy recovery, speedy return to the saddle :-))


----------



## mickle (12 Apr 2012)

Just got the dates - two frickin weeks away. *unhappyface*

Ho hum.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Just got the dates - two frickin weeks away. *unhappyface*
> 
> Ho hum.


 
Thats a bit of a wait, I thought they dealt with these things quickly? I think I would be unimpressed as well.


----------



## Fubar (12 Apr 2012)

I'm with everyone else - all the best mate for a quick recovery and a long, healthy future. Regards, Mark


----------



## paulw1969 (12 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Just got the dates - two frickin weeks away. *unhappyface*
> 
> Ho hum.


i'd have thought it would have been quicker too. hope all goes well and your out on the bike ASAP


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Apr 2012)

just read this get well soon and best wishes for the recovery!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Apr 2012)

All power to you mate, be thinking of you fella.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Apr 2012)

Just spotted this, I'm not in this section very often. I hope it all goes smoothly & wishing you a swift recovery !


----------



## Inertia (13 Apr 2012)

Only just spotted this, best wishes for a quick recovery and hope you are back on the bike as soon as possible.


----------



## mickle (13 Apr 2012)

I'm still on the bike actually, and I don't feel even remotely unwell.

A bit shitting scared though.

I am immensely grateful for all your messages of support and solidarity. Really. Thank you.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> A bit shitting scared though.
> 
> I am immensely grateful for all your messages of support and solidarity. Really. Thank you.


 
I suspect that shoot scared is an understatement, and entirely understandable under the circumstances. I can sympathize with how you feel having recently had problems with the privates, not cancer though, Low Flow Priapsim, three episodes, two major operations and several unpleasant surgical procedures, I leant heavily on family and close friends whilst I was ill, And we still don't know what sparked it off.
Hang on in there mate and stay strong.


----------



## avsd (18 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Just got the dates - two frickin weeks away. *unhappyface*
> 
> Ho hum.


 
Halfway there big man. I sure everyone on the Forum is still thinking about you 

PS Are you trying to reach a 10k posts - it took me a while to find this thread again.


----------



## mickle (26 Apr 2012)

Going in tonight for an early morning op.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Apr 2012)

Best of luck Mickle.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Apr 2012)

Best of luck, hope all goes well. Will you be in for long?


----------



## mickle (26 Apr 2012)

Home tomorrow probably. Hard to know, they're not being very good with information.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (26 Apr 2012)

Stick it to 'em!


----------



## VamP (26 Apr 2012)

Best of luck. It's definitely a case of better out than in, hope you have a trouble free op and speedy recovery.


----------



## mickle (26 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Stick it to 'em!


Eeeuw!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (26 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Eeeuw!


Ordinarily when faced with a difficult situation that you just need to get on with, my advice is "to get stuck in balls first", but in the circumstances...


----------



## theclaud (26 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Best of luck Mickle.


 
^Wot he said.


----------



## paulw1969 (26 Apr 2012)

ATB!!!


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2012)

Good luck. Hope you get an early slot and back out fast.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Going in tonight for an early morning op.


 Good idea ... attack at dawn"!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Apr 2012)

fingers crossed, candle lit, etc..


----------



## GetAGrip (26 Apr 2012)

As others have said, best of luck for tomorrow mickle!

Word of warning though, best not to ride any bikes until at least..................... Saturday lunch time.
 OK! OK! I'm going.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2012)

Nothing worse than hanging about in hospital. I was in at 7.00am for my shoulder op, but didn't get it till 2.00pm - bored.com. Soon as I came round, "When can I go" - oh it's a bit late in the day. Drank twice the required water, went to the loo a few times, "Can I go" - OK ! Bingo !! Plus my bed was broken and there was a sticker to say it had been reported - I wasn't going to be sleeping in it. Much better to be recovering at home.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (26 Apr 2012)

For something to read while waiting, I can HIGHLY recommend this.

Blimey Amazon is out of stock!!  Get one quick from here instead!


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Going in tonight for an early morning op.


 
Best of luck, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Apr 2012)

Lots and lots of good luck wishes from me too, Mickle!


----------



## Davidc (26 Apr 2012)

All the best and hope it's in time to stop the beast spreading.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Apr 2012)

The very best of luck, and here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Apr 2012)

1824375 said:


> I'm not a doctor bit don't think that it is going to grow back.


 
You know Adrian, sometimes I worry about you...


----------



## mr Mag00 (26 Apr 2012)

best of luck and best wished from Dooooooooooorset!


----------



## The Jogger (27 Apr 2012)

Good luck today...


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Apr 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Good luck today...


 +100 ..... Hope all went well


----------



## gb155 (27 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Or rather no bollocks...
> 
> I've got testicular cancer._ Again._
> 
> I'll be having the offending article removed after Easter.


 

Bollox mate, thats a shitter for you, hope all goes well.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2012)

Are you out yet !


----------



## GetAGrip (27 Apr 2012)

Hope your feeling comfortable and that all went well for you!!!!


----------



## Shaun (27 Apr 2012)

+1 - hope it all goes well Mick.


----------



## longers (27 Apr 2012)

Just seen this - More best wishes!


----------



## Baggy (27 Apr 2012)

Hope it went as well as this kind of thing can, Mr. Mickle.
Please feel free to _not_ post any pictures of your bruises 
xx


----------



## mickle (28 Apr 2012)

Best possible outcome! They were able chop a bit off it and stuff it back in. A bit sore. And with a scrotum the size and texture of a large blood orange, but I'm ok! Yay!
Now if the bloke opposite me would stop snoring like a gnu I'd be laughing. 
Woop!


----------



## GetAGrip (28 Apr 2012)

Great news.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (28 Apr 2012)

thats great news! hope you recover soon!


----------



## theclaud (28 Apr 2012)

Hooray! I'm sure everyone will join me in a toast to Mickle's rescued bollock!


----------



## avsd (28 Apr 2012)

GetAGrip said:


> Great News"


 
+1000. Great news indeed.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2012)

Raising a glass of yellow right now.[/quote said:


> Your drinking wee?
> 
> Glad for you Mickle , my dad died of cancer in that region and he had to have all his manhood bits off to no avail so your diagnosis gladdens my heart.


----------



## Baggy (28 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> They were able chop a bit off it and stuff it back in.


Is that the technical medical term?
So pleased it went well


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2012)

Oh great. We can still use the same song and tune now.

Mickle has only got one b.....
The other...

Well, you get the picture.

Good news, very good news.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> Hooray! I'm sure everyone will join me in a toast to Mickle's rescued bollock!


Yay toasted Bollocks to Mickle


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Best possible outcome! They were able chop a bit off it and stuff it back in. A bit sore. And with a scrotum the size and texture of a large blood orange, but I'm ok! Yay!
> Now if the bloke opposite me would stop snoring like a gnu I'd be laughing.
> Woop!


Well I for one am never eating blood oranges again...


----------



## mickle (28 Apr 2012)

Anybody want to see it?


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Anybody want to see it?


I'm sorry, the internet is broken. Please try again tomorrow.


----------



## paulw1969 (28 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Anybody want to see it?


 
NO!

I've just had my dinner.

PS. thats great news!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Anybody want to see it?


 
Go on then. There's worse things on t'interwebs, I feel sure..

Glad all is well, apart from the whole blood-orange thing that is.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Anybody want to see it?


 Oh gwan GWAN!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Anybody want to see it?


Now _there's _an offer ... 

Delighted it's all OK, Mickle


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Apr 2012)

NO. I don't want to bring up my dinner. And I've got to keep down a bottle of wine later as well. 
But good news. Hope the blood orange goes away soon and you get the gnu to let you have a good nights sleep. You deserve it.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Apr 2012)

Our kid's got his prosthetic hesticle on his keyring.


----------



## Davidc (28 Apr 2012)

Good news, hope you recover quickly - and NO!!


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2012)

Good news, get well soon, and no pictures please, I saw enough when mine looked like a large plum and was about the same colour.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Apr 2012)

Nice one Mickle, the result I mean not your bit of bollock, although it may be for all I know


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Apr 2012)

Good news! Best wishes for a speedy recovery 

...and please, no pictures. Sends me all squiffy


----------



## Wobblers (29 Apr 2012)

Fantastic news!

PS: This thread is useless *with* pictures....


----------



## HovR (29 Apr 2012)

Somehow I managed to not see this thread until now - Great news on the op, and here's to a quick recovery!


----------



## Herzog (29 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Anybody want to see it?


As is often said on this forum "pictures or it didn't happen..." (shudder)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Anybody want to see it?


 

Bollocks to that...


----------



## e-rider (29 Apr 2012)

yes, I'd like to see it


----------



## Enw.nigel (29 Apr 2012)

If you take it home in a jar don't store it next to the pickled onions. Good news Mickle. Hope you're up and about soon.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2012)

Make IT into a piece of art. Formaldehyde it ala Damien Hirst.
Would make a great talking point at a Mickle dinner party.

Or put it in a little pouch and hang it round your neck like a lucky charm.


----------



## theclaud (29 Apr 2012)

1828357 said:


> I'm behind the sofa, peeking between my fingers. Post a picture I'm ready for it.



Inured is the word. I blame Rich P.


----------



## mr Mag00 (29 Apr 2012)

great news i have been emotional all weekend and this has made my eyes sting again  *raising a glass*


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2012)

Good news. Have they let you out ?


----------



## mickle (30 Apr 2012)

Christ, isn't daytime TV shite?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Christ, isn't daytime TV shite?


 

Homes Under The Hammer
How To Haggle for A House 
Cash In The Attic
Judge Judy
60 Minute Makeover
Ace Of Cakes
Storage Wars
Cash Cowboys
Auction Hunters
Pawn Stars
Dog Squad
UK Border Patrol

What's not to like?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Homes Under The Hammer
> How To Haggle for A House
> Cash In The Attic
> Judge Judy
> ...


 
You forgot American Pickers


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Christ, isn't daytime TV shite?


 MOOOOVE AWY FROM THE REMOTE


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You forgot American Pickers


 

So much great choice Phil... far too much in fact.


----------



## Herzog (30 Apr 2012)

I'm glad nobody has suggested something along the lines of a Bushtucker trial...


ianrauk said:


> Make IT into a piece of art. Formaldehyde it ala Damien Hirst.
> Would make a great talking point at a Mickle dinner party.
> 
> Or put it in a little pouch and hang it round your neck like a lucky charm.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Christ, isn't daytime TV shite?


There is an off switch , go read a book .... a real one with paper not these kindle impersonators, i just like the feel of a "real " book .


----------



## Inertia (30 Apr 2012)

cyberknight said:


> There is an off switch , go read a book .... a real one with paper not these kindle impersonators, i just like the feel of a "real " book .


to quote Shodan: Your flesh is an insult to the perfection of the digital.

and good news Mickle, It must be a huge relief


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2012)

Glad it all worked out OK mickle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Glad it all worked out OK mickle.


 Yeah, if the op had gone wrong, somebody would have got the sack for sure ....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2012)

How about a song to cheer you up...


----------



## Kiwiavenger (30 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Homes Under The Hammer
> How To Haggle for A House
> Cash In The Attic
> Judge Judy
> ...



Or on Dave, top gear all day 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fubar (30 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Best possible outcome! They were able chop a bit off it and stuff it back in. A bit sore. And with a scrotum the size and texture of a large blood orange, but I'm ok! Yay!
> Now if the bloke opposite me would stop snoring like a gnu I'd be laughing.
> Woop!


 
Did they use the Mickle Method?? Wipe, Lube, wipe, lube, wipe, wipe, wipe.... 

Glad it all went well for you. Regards, Mark


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2012)

mickle said:


> Christ, isn't daytime TV shite?


 
Late night TV isn't much better, most channels switch to shopping.


----------



## mickle (7 May 2012)

Now then...
After a week of Cocodomol induced hallucenogenic torpour I still have a bollock the size of a tennis ball which is displaying no inclination to go down any time soon. Looking at a second week off work at this rate. It's all I can do to find a comfortable position and hold it for as long as I can. My whole _down belows_ area is still very swollen, especially all my testicle pipework. If I'd just had the mother****er removed I'd have been back on my feet in three days - not that that's what I really want but this feels never ending.

I thank the little baby jeebus in heaven for Mrs Mickle's unwavering sympathy, compassion and cups of tea.

And farknose when I'll be able to ride a bike.

Bored

:sigh:


----------



## mr Mag00 (7 May 2012)

get an xbox 360 and skyrim plenty of time to devote to it, hope all gets better soon *manhug*


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2012)

Oh cocodamol - not nice in the heavy doses of codeine !


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2012)

mickle said:


> Now then...
> After a week of Cocodomol induced hallucenogenic torpour I still have a bollock the size of a tennis ball which is displaying no inclination to go down any time soon. Looking at a second week off work at this rate. It's all I can do to find a comfortable position and hold it for as long as I can. My whole _down belows_ area is still very swollen, especially all my testicle pipework. If I'd just had the mother****er removed I'd have been back on my feet in three days - not that that's what I really want but this feels never ending.
> 
> I thank the little baby jeebus in heaven for Mrs Mickle's unwavering sympathy, compassion and cups of tea.
> ...


 
Here







Don't get it trapped in the metal bits.


----------



## postman (7 May 2012)

I hope laughing does not hurt.Because.A mate of mine had one removed in London last week.A private clinic,he was informed there is a compensation scheme.They measure the distance between the scar and the other object and it's £200 per inch.Fantastic he replied i had the other one seen to in Edinburgh and it's in a jar up their.

One a serious note get well soon.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2012)

mickle said:


> Now then...
> After a week of Cocodomol induced hallucenogenic torpour I still have a bollock the size of a tennis ball which is displaying no inclination to go down any time soon. Looking at a second week off work at this rate. It's all I can do to find a comfortable position and hold it for as long as I can. My whole _down belows_ area is still very swollen, especially all my testicle pipework. If I'd just had the mother****er removed I'd have been back on my feet in three days - not that that's what I really want but this feels never ending.
> 
> I thank the little baby jeebus in heaven for Mrs Mickle's unwavering sympathy, compassion and cups of tea.
> ...


 
Hang on in there mate, one day at a time, it all takes a bit of time to settle down again. At least your missing the s**** weather, I'm doing more cycling in waterproofs than anything else, I keep checking to see how the webbed feet are coming on


----------



## mickle (21 May 2012)

Three weeks in and no end in sight. 

Had my testosterone test results back today. Normal levels range from 8 to 22 somethingorothers per decilitre. 

Mine's 0.5


----------



## dave r (21 May 2012)

mickle said:


> Three weeks in and no end in sight.
> 
> Had my testosterone test results back today. Normal levels range from 8 to 22 somethingorothers per decilitre.
> 
> Mine's 0.5


 
Apart from being pissed off how are you feeling? have things started to get back to a more normal size yet? Apart from the obvious what does the test results mean?


----------



## mickle (22 May 2012)

dave r said:


> Apart from being pissed off how are you feeling? have things started to get back to a more normal size yet? Apart from the obvious what does the test results mean?


It's complicated, and I'm very hard of thinking right now......

St James Hospital, even though they're the regional centre of excellence for such proceedures, only do a proceedure like mine once every two years or so. The likelyhood of it being cancerous was in the region of 80%. If I'd had two goolies they'd have whipped out this one with nary a care. But because I've only got the one they did all they could to keep it. Which meant bringing it out, running an instant biopsy there and then, and making a decision whilst I was still on the table. I fully expected to have it removed.

What they failed to tell me was (a) that operations like this - on the actual testicle - are considered major surgery (weirdly, having a testicle _removed_ is considered minor surgery) and that the recovery time is _4 to 6 weeks._ :-/ (b) That there was a possibility that I'd stop producing testosterone altogether. My GP has been brilliant but she's no expert, I had to suggest she test my testosterone levels.

I do rather feel that I've been hung out to dry by the hospital, I got no advice at all. So I assumed that my recovery would be like it was last time, a couple of weeks.... but no.

No-one can tell me when (or even if) I'll start producing testosterone again. So I'm now waiting for an appointment with the endocrinology dept at York who'll decide whether or not I deserve hormone therapy. I'm not a happy bunny.

From Wikipedea:

_Effects of low testosterone in men may include: (not all are present in any single individual)[2][3]_

_Poor libido (low sexual desire)_
_Fatigue_
_Muscle loss/atrophy_
_Slower and weaker erection_
_Erectile dysfunction_
_Reduced quality of life[4]_
_Increased abdominal fat_
_Glucose intolerance (early diabetes)_
_High cholesterol/lipids_
_Poor sleep_
_Difficulty concentrating_
_Memory loss_
_Depression_
_Anxiety_
_Psychological and relationship problems_
_Gynecomastia_
_Hot flashes_
_Decrease in growth of, or loss of, beard and body hair_
_Loss of bone mass (osteoporosis)[5]_
_Irritability_
_Infertility_
_Shrinking of the testicles_
_Decrease in firmness of testicles_
_Small phallus_
_Frequent urination (polyuria) without infection; waking at night to urinate (nocturia)_
_Achy muscles_
_Diarrhea_
_Night sweats_
_Dry skin and/or cracking nails_
_Youthful appearance_
_Disproportionately long extremities_
_Lack of temporal recession of hairline_
_The skin is fine-grained, wrinkled, and free of acne_
Nice not having to shave so often I suppose...


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2012)

Blimey Mickle, that's rough 
I've read the list and apart from _Youthful appearance _I'm suffering all the others and I've still got both testicles ... I think ... 
I just thought it was signs old age ....


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Blimey Mickle, that's rough
> I've read the list and apart from _Youthful appearance _I'm suffering all the others and I've still got both testicles ... I think ...
> I just thought it was signs old age ....


 
Blimey! Youthful appearance, fine grained skin and hair are listed as a negatives. Looks like they are the only things he's got to look forward to!

Hold fast Mickle, it'll get better.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> Blimey! Youthful appearance, fine grained skin and hair are listed as a negatives. Looks like they are the only things he's got to look forward to!
> 
> Hold fast Mickle, it'll get better.


 I'd be happy with a disproportionately long extremity though ...


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 May 2012)

What that list doesn't tell you, is the frequency with which any of those occur: for all we know there may have been just one reported case of, ooh let's pick an example at random, "a disproportionately long extremity".

I'd also warrant that few cases report even a handful of these symptoms.

As far as medicine and the internet are concerned, it is a case of "too much information".

I do understand your frustration, but you would be better served re-directing your frustration into something more productive: if you are unhappy with the hospital's aftercare then you should tell them. I'm not suggesting a witch hunt but even if there's not much they can do to improve your situation now, at the very least you might improve the next patient's experience.

If they are a Centre Of Excellence then I am quite sure they have some sort of arrangement for receiving patient feedback. It may just be that everyone thought everyone else was keeping you up to date; it may be that there are procedural changes that need to be made; either way, things are unlikely to improve unless their failings are highlighted.

#toughlove


----------



## dave r (22 May 2012)

As others have said that sounds rough, hang on in there Mickle.


----------



## mickle (22 May 2012)

To be fair I'm only suffering most of the listed symptoms not all of them. 

The mrs is starting to wonder if she'll ever again be the recipient of a good seeing to. :sigh:


----------



## Herzog (22 May 2012)

mickle said:


> The mrs is starting to wonder if she'll ever again be the recipient of a good seeing to. :sigh:


 
Do we read that to be the bike or the wife...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 May 2012)

Herzog said:


> Do we read that to be the bike or the wife...


It must be the bike, bikes don't understand major surgery recovery


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (22 May 2012)

Best wishes mate, get well soon


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2012)

mickle said:


> To be fair I'm only suffering most of the listed symptoms not all of them.
> 
> The mrs is starting to wonder if she'll ever again be the recipient of a good seeing to. :sigh:



The stuff with the missus will be the post op stuff and drugs mate. Even my shoulder op stopped that with the drugs they give you and the pain. The nerve drugs were the worse, you aren't you. Hence I ditched them ASAP.

Chin up.


----------



## GetAGrip (23 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> The stuff with the missus will be the post op stuff and drugs mate. Even my shoulder op stopped that with the drugs they give you and the pain. The nerve drugs were the worse, you aren't you. Hence I ditched them ASAP.
> 
> Chin up.


As fossyant says, you aren't you at the mo, for a variety of reasons. I'm sure all anyone who is close to you wants, is for you to be well again as quickly as possible!
The only thing you need to 'keep up' at this moment in time is your chin! The rest will follow when your ready, one way or another, you wait and see  It's early days mickle, early days.


----------



## Hilldodger (23 May 2012)

Sorry to hear that fella, been under the knife myself recently and couldn't talk for a week!


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2012)

mickle said:


> _Effects of low testosterone in men may include: (not all are present in any single individual)[2][3]_
> 
> _Poor libido (low sexual desire)_
> _Fatigue_
> ...


 
Most of that sounds like me, with a pair! *conducts a furtive check*


----------



## mickle (1 Feb 2013)

Having my last remnant of bollock removed a week Wednesday. I cant wait to be able to ride my bike again after nine frustrating months.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Feb 2013)

Can't even ride a 'bent ? 

That's _really_ serious, then 

All the best for Wednesday week.


----------



## avsd (1 Feb 2013)

Best wishes and I hope next Wednesday goes well.


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2013)

Yup, good luck - and may the wind be _behind_ you for the next nine months as recompense!


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Feb 2013)

Jeez, Mickle, that sounds rough.
Here's hoping it's sorted soon. Happy tailwinds, and may your hills always be in the correct downwards orientation.


----------



## simon.r (1 Feb 2013)

Best wishes.

Will you be appearing on Jeremy Kyle's show to compare notes?


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2013)

Best wishes Mickle and I hope next Wednesday goes well


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Feb 2013)

I shouldn't be reading this  best wishes for your op and for a speedy recovery after it


----------



## Baggy (2 Feb 2013)

Indeed, hope all goes well Mickle.


----------



## kedab (2 Feb 2013)

all the very best Mickle


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2013)

Best wishes mr mickle.


----------



## GetAGrip (2 Feb 2013)

Best wishes for Wed. week mickle!


----------



## avsd (2 Feb 2013)

Mickle I know this is a little cheeky as you have other more important issues in your life at the moment but ,....
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
When oh when is the next Michle Tip due. I have trued and trued my wheels, and lubed and lubed my chain and now I need a new maintenance challenge 

PS Only joking about the next tip and looking to but a smile on your face. Once again the goodwill and humanity of the CC Forum is a pleasure to observe in this thread


----------



## mickle (2 Feb 2013)

Mickle's tip of the day: if you find a lump go and see your GP. :-)


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2013)

Good luck. Can't believe they left part of a ball in there, I guess that must have been very painful. Even minor surgery down there can be nasty.

I've managed to get my next urology appointment brought forward by two months as I am in loads of pain. I'm hoping for some injections and maybe a bit of tidy up surgery to the plumbing after the Doc made a mess.

Have you been given any testosterone replacement ?


----------



## snorri (2 Feb 2013)

My best wishes to you Mickle.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Feb 2013)

Hope the operation goes well, Mickle and that the recovery time is short!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Having my last remnant of bollock removed a week Wednesday. I cant wait to be able to ride my bike again after nine frustrating months.


 
Had never clicked on this thread until now. Sorry you've been going through such a rough time and all the best for your op. Hope you have a full and quick recovery and get back on the bike soon.


----------



## Fnaar (2 Feb 2013)

Best of luck Mickle, hope all goes well.


----------



## Trail Child (2 Feb 2013)

Good luck & best outcome to you!


----------



## mickle (2 Feb 2013)

I love youse guys x


----------



## avsd (2 Feb 2013)

and girls?


----------



## NormanD (2 Feb 2013)

Best wishes Mickle and a speedy recovery afterwards


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Feb 2013)

Best wishes Mickle


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 Feb 2013)

All the best to you Mickle and I sincerely hope you get what you need in regards to aftercare and testosterone replacement.

Good luck.


----------



## Banjo (4 Feb 2013)

Good Luck Mickle. Dont forget to ask if the surgeons torque wrench has been calibrated.


----------



## Yellow Fang (4 Feb 2013)

Best of luck Mickle.


----------



## Kies (5 Feb 2013)

Good luck. I'm sure you will be fine!


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Feb 2013)

All the best for the 'morrow


----------



## Herzog (5 Feb 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Sara_H (5 Feb 2013)

Best wishes for a quick post op recovery


----------



## mickle (5 Feb 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> All the best for the 'morrow


Its next week, but i'll take that 'all the best' and put it in the bank for later, thanks.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Feb 2013)

Just seen this (again) now, mickle: bloody hell, mate. Good luck for the op next week.

We're with ya in spirit, if not body.


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2013)

Good luck dude


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2013)

Good luck and get well soon.


----------



## Linford (5 Feb 2013)

Good luck chap


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (5 Feb 2013)

How it all goes well.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Feb 2013)

Hope this week and the recovery fly by so you can get out and about once more.


----------



## Sara_H (6 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Its next week, but i'll take that 'all the best' and put it in the bank for later, thanks.


How long is your estimated stay in hospital? Will you have internet access or will you leave us a list of top tips to keep us going whilst you're absent?


----------



## mickle (6 Feb 2013)

Overnight. Then a week in bed being waited on hand and foot. So it's not all bad!


----------



## addictfreak (6 Feb 2013)

Just picked up on this thread, hope all goes well. I can identify with you in a way, I will be undergoing my own procedure on Friday under the care of the neuro radiologists at the RVI in Newcastle. My second op of this kind, worrying times. I will be thinking of you, here's to speedy recoveries and many miles in he saddle. Good luck


----------



## Scoosh (8 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Overnight. Then a week in bed being waited on hand and foot. So it's not all bad!


Sounds much like being at home .... 



... but whose home ???


----------



## Scoosh (8 Feb 2013)

addictfreak - hope all goes well for you too !


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2013)

Good luck tomorrow !

Good and bad news for me today on the bollock front. Confirmed I am now shooting blanks, but now been put on the waiting list for an epididymectomy on the left one, pre op. completed, but recovery is a week off work minimum and a month off the bike at least. Feck.

Hopefully this will cure the pain, but only a 50/50 success rate, I suppose its better than zero.

Good luck tomorrow Mickle


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Feb 2013)

Best of luck Mickle and addictfreak 

Man hug for you too fossy, fingers crossed buddy


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2013)

Best of luck, Gentlemen, and speedy recoveries all round!


----------



## Crackle (12 Feb 2013)

I've lost track of this thread, can someone tally it up, aka:-

Mickle = 0 balls but all connected or would be
Smokeymoo = 2 balls all connected
Fossy - 2 balls not connected

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## mickle (12 Feb 2013)

Mick


Crackle said:


> I've lost track of this thread, can someone tally it up, aka:-
> 
> Mickle = 0 balls but all connected or would be
> Smokeymoo = 2 balls all connected
> ...


mickle = half a ball, until tomorrow. Staying in the patient hotel tonight. 

Maybe im taking weight saving too seriously....


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2013)

Andy schleck would be proud of your efforts Mick good luck with your pod issues lads.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Feb 2013)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## monkeylc (12 Feb 2013)

and I'm moaning about giving up fags!

Sorry mickle


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Feb 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2013)

Hoping you recover quickly from the op Mickle ...


----------



## Shaun (12 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Maybe im taking weight saving too seriously....


 
You know you're a serious cyclist when ........... 

Good luck and hope it all goes well.


----------



## billy1561 (12 Feb 2013)

All the very best for tomorrow mickle.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2013)

Ask for a local so you can check that thats all they're taking/removing.

Mine went/were removed over 13 years ago.

Best o'luck & don't worry about the "John Wayne Walk", it'll go in time.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (12 Feb 2013)

Good luck tomorrow Mickle - sounds like you have had a rough time - getting shot of the knackered knacker must almost be a relief. I wish you a speedy recovery.

Best wishes to the others having Ops too!


----------



## RWright (12 Feb 2013)

Good luck Mickle, and to a speedy recovery.


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2013)

Now comes the torture of not being allowed a cuppa!


----------



## stargazer (13 Feb 2013)

Good Luck Mickle, and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## frayBentos59 (13 Feb 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## Sara_H (13 Feb 2013)

Good luck and get well soon. If they ask you if you'd like the good drugs say yes!


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Now comes the torture of not being allowed a cuppa!


 Times have changed, they were literally pouring it into me. Just so they could be certain the plumbing was still intact & working, before I left the hospital. Curious as to why you're not allowed a cuppa.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> Times have changed, they were literally pouring it into me. Just so they could be certain the plumbing was still intact & working, before I left the hospital. Curious as to why you're not allowed a cuppa.


guessing at 6am in the morning its pre-op nil by mouth.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> guessing at 6am in the morning its pre-op nil by mouth.


Never thought of it as pre-op to be honest. That side I can sypmathise with.
If it was pre-op & his major concern was not being allowed a cuppa, doesn't seem very worried about the op itself.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2013)

It's not great getting a morning operation, so you've had nowt from the night before, only to find the operation isn't until the afternoon. Cyclists need food. Hope it went well mate.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2013)

Looking forward to more Mickle soon ....


----------



## Crackle (13 Feb 2013)

2312096 said:


> I thought that there was going to be slightly less.


Yeah but he'll probably be in the food chain by now..


----------



## Crackle (13 Feb 2013)

2312153 said:


> Is there a green faced thing relevant to this?


I suspect so. Someone will find it.


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2013)

On the ward. Feeling great! Ihave no balls. Yippie!


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> On the ward. Feeling great! Ihave no balls. Yippie!


 Have you the "John Wayne Walk"?
You can also start looking at new saddles whilst your in bed, if you want too.


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2013)

St


classic33 said:


> Have you the "John Wayne Walk"?
> You can also start looking at new saddles whilst your in bed, if you want too.


Nope, still doing the Geriatric Shuffle for now.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> St
> Nope, still doing the Geriatric Shuffle for now.


 Small/short steps, speeding up to make up for the short steps! "Wet Trousers Step"!!

At least your back with us, so what ever they're giving you hasn't affected you too much. Yet.


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2013)

I had a spinal block which left my lower half paralyzed. Very odd feeling my leg, it felt like i was feeling some other bloke's leg. Even wierder was feeling around and finding what felt like someone elses penis!


----------



## avsd (13 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> I had a spinal block which left my lower half paralyzed. Very odd feeling my leg, it felt like i was feeling dome other bloke's leg. Even wierder was feeling around and finding what felt like someone elses penis!


 
The comes a time in any post where I feel there is too much detail  Your last post makes me think we have reached this point but ..............

I am delighted to hear from you big man. I am glad you are able to reply to the posts.A wish you well


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2013)

Well it does take/require a certain amount of guts/courage(not the beer) to come on here & tell the world what you're feeling like after such an operation.
It might be a sign that whats been given is "kicking in". Short, honest & simple answers being given.
I had one of mine in a glass jar(sealed) at the side of the bed, waiting for when I came round. Request made before the operation, to see what they'd removed.


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2013)

Nah just poor phone signal


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2013)

avsd said:


> The comes a time in any post where I feel there is too much detail  Your last post makes me think we have reached this point but ..............
> 
> I am delighted to hear from you* big man.* I am glad you are able to reply to the posts.A wish you well


 How do you know that bit!!!


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (13 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> felt like someone elses penis!



Not again eh? 

Glad all went well


----------



## avsd (13 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> How do you know that bit!!!


 
I think it is my 'Irish Catholic' upbringing and the work "penis" that did it  So long as Michle is feeling better my views are not that important


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2013)

avsd said:


> The comes a time in any post where I feel there is too much detail  Your last post makes me think we have reached this point but ..............
> 
> I am delighted to hear from you *big man*. I am glad you are able to reply to the posts.A wish you well


 
It was to the bit in bold that I was referring to.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> On the ward. Feeling great! *Ihave no balls*. Yippie!


 
Has the pitch in your voice gone up somewhat?


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2013)

Going home today. Harrah!


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> On the ward. Feeling great! Ihave no balls. Yippie!


Balls are overrated in my opinion. Have a quick recovery, step carefully.


----------



## Kies (14 Feb 2013)

Easy for you to say Sarah


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> I had a spinal block which left my lower half paralyzed. Very odd feeling my leg, it felt like i was feeling some other bloke's leg. Even wierder was feeling around and finding what felt like someone elses penis!


 
The beds in wards these days are _very _close together.


----------



## avsd (14 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> It was to the bit in bold that I was referring to.


 
Ah. Now I understand. The term _'big man'_ is a generic term of endearment that I picked up when working in Glasgow along with the female equivalent of _'hen'. 'Big man'_ refers to the person's personality and not to any physical attributes. I hope I did not cause any offence by using this colloquialism. Perhaps I should have been more sensitive given the topic of this thread,


----------



## avsd (14 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Going home today. Harrah!


 
Great news. Hospitals are fine place for fixing things but home is the best place to rest and recovery. GWS.


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Easy for you to say Sarah


Listen, I share a bed with a massive pair, they seem to cause nothing but grief. I accidently squished them with my knee when I turned over in bed last night, the pain seemed completely disprortionate to the kneeing!


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2013)

2312845 said:


> Too much detail


Eh?


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2013)

I kn


avsd said:


> Ah. Now I understand. The term _'big man'_ is a generic term of endearment that I picked up when working in Glasgow along with the female equivalent of _'hen'. 'Big man'_ refers to the person's personality and not to any physical attributes. I hope I did not cause any offence by using this colloquialism. Perhaps I should have been more sensitive given the topic of this thread,


I knew what you were saying - ma fether's freh Paisley - and yes, i am a big man. And my penis is twelve inches long even though i don't use it as a rule.


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2013)

2312829 said:


> Are you sure? My boss uses Wee Man and Big Man on what appears to be solely physical grounds.


What does s/he refer to you as?


----------



## Linford (14 Feb 2013)

Will you need to have any sort of Hormone therapy from now on Mickle ?


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2013)

Glad you are getting out. Has the nerve block worn off yet.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Glad you are getting out. Has the nerve block worn off yet.


 If they're letting him out today, they'll check before allowing him to go. Then the "John Wayne Walk" out of the ward.
Been in hospital more times than I want to remember & the only time I can say I was scared was when two nurses, on change-over, started whispering whilst looking at my notes. That was the day after mine were cut out.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2013)

Linford said:


> Will you need to have any sort of Hormone therapy from now on Mickle ?


 Might start developing small "moobs" in a while.


----------



## Linford (14 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> Might start developing small "moobs" in a while.


 

I was watching a prog on the TV the other night and this 74 year old american doc swears by testosterone jabs. He reckoned his fitness was as good if not better than someone 25 years younger, although apparently testosterone levels fall naturally with age.Obviously there always going to be risks, but he feels that the benefits outweigh them.

http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com/2013/02/07/74-year-old-defies-time-with-hormones/


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Feb 2013)

All the best Mickle


----------



## coffeejo (14 Feb 2013)

Hope the journey home is/was smooth and without any speed bumps / potholes.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Feb 2013)

Good luck for a fast recovery Mickle! Avoid walking outside in these icy conditions for a while


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2013)

GetAGrip said:


> Good luck for a fast recovery Mickle! Avoid walking outside in these icy conditions for a while


Someone with your user name should not be posting on this thread


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2013)

Linford said:


> Will you need to have any sort of Hormone therapy from now on Mickle ?


Yah. Im on daily testogel already. Its ggggreat!


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Thinking of doing the World Naked Bike Ride this year to celebrate!


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Thinking of doing the World Naked Bike Ride this year to celebrate!


----------



## 4F (14 Feb 2013)

Hope you recover f****** soon


----------



## avsd (14 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Thinking of doing the World Naked Bike Ride this year to celebrate!


 
That would be a 'cool' idea in every way


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Thinking of doing the World Naked Bike Ride this year to celebrate!


Dare you dare you, double double dare you  
I promise to donate £10 to the charity you'll be riding in aid of!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Thinking of doing the World Naked Bike Ride this year to celebrate!


Now that would take some balls 

Very glad everything went to plan and that your back home at chez mickle


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2013)

GetAGrip said:


> Dare you dare you, double double dare you
> I promise to donate £10 to the charity you'll be riding in aid of!!!


 I'll give £20, if each of you do it. Thats £20 each.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Feb 2013)

Glad everything went smoothly.


----------



## Kins (16 Feb 2013)

I haven't seen this thread before, hope your doin ok Mickle.

Been through half of what you've been through and am a Womble meself.

Out of interest did you go for the false ball to replace the old ones? The specialist plonked three different types on the table before I had mine off and I didn't fancy any of them so didn't bother.


----------



## Kins (16 Feb 2013)

2317495 said:


> S M L or some more exotic range?


 
Made of three different materials. They did do a few different sizes to match your other one to apparently. I didn't get one but an army chap in the next bed to me had one put in, 3 years later he had it taken out so I am kinda glad I didn't get a falsey.


----------



## mickle (16 Feb 2013)

They offered, i declined. I later found out that lots of chaps have trouble with them.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> They offered, i declined. I later found out that lots of chaps have trouble with them.


Likewise. Also found out that rejection rate, body rejecting foreign body, rate was high. Did the nurses wisper at the foot of your bed, whilst changing over. Just wondering if attitudes to it have changed, thats all.

Apologies for previous post on here. It was inappropriate and was removed. Sorry if any offence was caused.
I was going through the possible side effects of current medication & checked what you said you were taking.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2317695, member: 45"]Did they offer to make you a wallet?[/quote]
Why the wallet?


----------



## mickle (16 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2317695, member: 45"]Did they offer to make you a wallet?[/quote]
A silk purse more like.


----------



## mickle (16 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> Likewise. Also found out that rejection rate, body rejecting foreign body, rate was high. Did the nurses wisper at the foot of your bed, whilst changing over. Just wondering if attitudes to it have changed, thats all.
> 
> Apologies for previous post on here. It was inappropriate and was removed. Sorry if any offence was caused.
> I was going through the possible side effects of current medication & checked what you said you were taking.


Eh?


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2013)

I posted something, which despite having been were you are now, gave me no right to post it. Side effects of the medication you're taking. A very poor attempt at trying to take your mind off what you'd just had done.
Removed at the first opportunity.


----------



## Kins (16 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> Did the nurses wisper at the foot of your bed, whilst changing over. Just wondering if attitudes to it have changed, thats all.


 
Nope, they were excellent. Had me bollock off in Camberley Heath and had army and airforce nurses (whose uniforms were very sexy!) and they were brilliant, most of my chemo treatment in Guildford, nurses were excellent, some of the doctors were feckin awful, and my lymph nodes out in Charing Cross and I was on morphine all the time I was there so who knows! 


Wouldn't want to go through it twice though, dunno how you cope tbh Mickle, but hope it all goes well for you chap.


----------



## mickle (22 Mar 2013)

I rode my bike today. Yes it's a big deal.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Mar 2013)

mickle said:


> I rode my bike today. Yes it's a big deal.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Mar 2013)

mickle said:


> I rode my bike today. Yes it's a big deal.




Were you wearing clothes?


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Were you wearing clothes?


This is not the weather to train for naked bike rides in.

Us fellas have things that can drop in in such conditions don't you know


----------



## coffeejo (22 Mar 2013)




----------



## GetAGrip (22 Mar 2013)

Woop Woop!!! 
Now you need some  Good Luck with your training mickle!!


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2013)

More good news. Whoop


----------



## mickle (16 Apr 2013)

I just thought I should mention that I'm now actually, finally better. Yippeedooda. I can ride a bicycle without pain for the first time in two and a half years and I can ride a bike - at all - for the first time in a year. Jeez! A frickin year! So I walked half a mile yesterday in the lovely sunny evening, and rode the kids to school today instead of driving, which was just divine, and I'm just full of the joys of spring. Bad year over. Thanks for all your listening to my whingeing and kind words and your support.

I need to lose a bit of lard, but I tell you what.... life is perfectly fine, and in many ways very much better without danglies. Much neater too.

You will all be wanting to sponsor me now I suspect! (see my sig)

Thanks. Srsly.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Apr 2013)

Wa-hoo! I love seeing this kind of positive news! 

Go you! Fweeeeee!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Apr 2013)




----------



## GetAGrip (16 Apr 2013)

Great news mickle!!! Better times ahead then for the whole mickle clan


----------



## The Jogger (16 Apr 2013)

Brilliant news....


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2013)

Yay.


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2013)

mickle said:


> life is perfectly fine, and in many ways very much better without danglies. Much neater too.
> .


 
With you there. Mine have been a royal pain in the **** after the snip. Was due for another operation last week to remove the pipework off one, but I've cancelled (with notice) as the success is only 50%. They have only recently started to settle down after such a minor operation. Couldn't go through that pain again ! Cycling and dodgy plumbs isn't good.


----------



## mickle (16 Apr 2013)

Have em out Fossy!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Apr 2013)

mickle said:


> I just thought I should mention that I'm now actually, finally better. Yippeedooda. I can ride a bicycle without pain for the first time in two and a half years and I can ride a bike - at all - for the first time in a year. Jeez! A frickin year! So I walked half a mile yesterday in the lovely sunny evening, and rode the kids to school today instead of driving, which was just divine, and I'm just full of the joys of spring. Bad year over. Thanks for all your listening to my whingeing and kind words and your support.
> ...
> 
> Thanks. Srsly.


 What wonderful news for us, so how much more for you and your family ! 

Back on yer bike again  - right, now you can go and find a job ... 



... Oh, err, hang on - you've already got a really good and important one ... 

Great news.


----------



## Davidc (17 Apr 2013)

When can you be completely sure it's gone away permanently?

It's good to hear about someone who's coming out on top of cancer. The beast is slowly being beaten, perhaps one day it'll be slain.


----------



## mickle (17 Apr 2013)

Davidc said:


> When can you be completely sure it's gone away permanently?
> 
> It's good to hear about someone who's coming out on top of cancer. The beast is slowly being beaten, perhaps one day it'll be slain.


It wasn't cancer in the end, just a cyst, but they don't know that for sure until it's out. So it was only a cancer scare, not _yer actual_ cancer.


----------



## Davidc (17 Apr 2013)

mickle said:


> It wasn't cancer in the end, just a cyst, but they don't know that for sure until it's out. So it was only a cancer scare, not _yer actual_ cancer.


That's good. With that you know where you are quickly.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2013)

mickle said:


> I just thought I should mention that I'm now actually, finally better. Yippeedooda. I can ride a bicycle without pain for the first time in two and a half years and I can ride a bike - at all - for the first time in a year. Jeez! A frickin year! So I walked half a mile yesterday in the lovely sunny evening, and rode the kids to school today instead of driving, which was just divine, and I'm just full of the joys of spring. Bad year over. Thanks for all your listening to my whingeing and kind words and your support.
> 
> I need to lose a bit of lard, but I tell you what.... life is perfectly fine, and in many ways very much better without danglies. Much neater too.
> 
> ...


 
great news.


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2013)

So, @mickle, are you defo riding stark bollock naked?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> So, @mickle, are you defo riding stark bollock naked?


Wouldn't that be 'stark unbollock naked'?


----------



## mickle (20 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> So, @mickle, are you defo riding stark bollock naked?


Yup. Though I'm thinking of growing a moustache.


----------



## mickle (20 Apr 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Wouldn't that be 'stark unbollock naked'?


Oh haha. 


:-)


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Apr 2013)

mickle said:


> Yup. Though I'm thinking of growing a moustache.


A Brazilian one?


----------

